# Monterey Bay Aquarium discounts?



## bdurstta (Mar 7, 2011)

We are taking our "married" children to Carmel and Monterey Bay for a family trip.  Does anyone know of any discounts for the Aquarium? (other than AAA for $2 off)  Teacher discounts (I am a high school teacher)?  City workers discounts?  Buy in advance?  Looking at April 3rd or 4th.

Barbara


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 7, 2011)

If anyone in your party is an HP employee, I believe there is still a good discount available (the aquarium was originally funded by David Packard, co-founder of HP).

Kurt


----------



## Luanne (Mar 7, 2011)

When we went a few years ago we purchased our tickets from the hotel we were staying at.  That gave us priority entry, and I think one free day (which would only benefit you if you planned to go more than one day).  I don't remember if the price was discounted as well.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2011)

Just did a Google search and found this website:  http://www.cheers2wine.com/monterey-bay-aquarium-discount-tickets.html

If you are a Costco member, the closest Costco to the Aquarium is probably the one in Sand City, about five miles away.  http://www.costco.com/Warehouse/WarehouseDetails.aspx?WarehouseNumber=131  I'd suggest calling them and asking if they're selling discount tickets.  Couldn't hurt.

The Aquarium is such an amazing place, you're going to really enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 7, 2011)

Once before I remember discounts being sold thru Ebay!!  Also, might check with Craigslist. :whoopie:


----------

